# Straight hair or curly??



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

My bichon/poodle mix has poodle hair. I think it all depends. I would not have been able to tell myself when he was a puppy.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Very few toy poodle puppies have curly hair - it generally comes after their baby hair is all out. What you can usually tell is how thick the coat is going to be as if it is a thick puppy coat, the adult hair will also be thick.


----------



## Luna09 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks so much. I did hear all that stuff about "puppy hair" then it comoes out more curly! She has pretty thick hair now, so it may be thick as an adult. Thanks.

Abe


----------

